# What Do You Think of Her?



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello, this is my pony Penny! She is 14.2 hands and energetic, but friendly. I know she has a higher backend than her front, but just give me your opinion on her confirmation in general. She is just a little green pony.  <3


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Maybe post a few more up-close photos of her squared up so people can get a better look? =)


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I agree we need better pictures. Close ups, squared up, and of both sides . It would also be helpful if we could see ALL of her legs.


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

I know, sorry guys. This is the best one of her and my camera just broke. So until I get a new one this is all I can do. Thanks.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Then all I can say with that far off picture, is she looks nice & shiny & has a beautiful pasture.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

After much deliberation and review, I feel quite confident in stating that she is, indeed, a horse.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Unfortunately, there is absolutely nothing that can be said about her conformation from this photo *shrugs*


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Kayella said:


> After much deliberation and review, I feel quite confident in stating that she is, indeed, a horse.


Are you sure....? She looked rather alligatorish to me.


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for attempting everybody! 
That is everybody besides..
Tianimalz and Kayella - That is extremely unnecessary, please comment elsewhere. Thank you.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

LOL nothing wrong with a joke. If you get a decent confo pic I could give you a critique. But there's nothing I can tell from this picture. Being snarky is completely unnecessary, as well.


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Generally a few photos are needed. One of each side, with the horse taking up most of the frame. One square on of the backside and one of the face.

From the kind of photo angle you posted all we can say is that she's a horse.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

iamanequestrian said:


> Thanks for attempting everybody!
> That is everybody besides..
> Tianimalz and Kayella - That is extremely unnecessary, please comment elsewhere. Thank you.


Haha, learn to take a joke. Shes a pretty horse for sure, but there is nothing we can tell you about her unless you just posted a picture to get comments like "OMAHGEEZ SO PERTY" If you want confo critiques, please provide the proper pictures... otherwise, Kayella and I are the clowns around here so don't take us personally


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

I like the stripe down her face


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Kayella said:


> After much deliberation and review, I feel quite confident in stating that she is, indeed, a horse.


Tsk. She's a _pony_. 

(*not for the first time, wonders why there's no :nod: smiley on this forum*)


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

It is rude and I asked you kindly to please comment elsewhere.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

It wasn't rude, they were clearly joking. What are you, 12? (And yes, that was rude. Not the others, but I was/am.) Honestly, if you expected a critique, don't post a pic of half a pony about a mile away in the distance.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

When you choose to post on a public board, you don't get to dictate who does/doesn't respond to your thread. There was absolutely NOTHING rude posted by anyone in this thread except you.


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

I am not trying to be rude at all! I posted on here to see what you can say about her health. I can tell a lot from this picture..she may be in a casual stage, but I obviously have her attention and you can see her back end is higher than her front. It is common sense. Thank you AnnaHalford! She is indeed a pony. I don't need to learn to take a joke, have some class. I respect everybody and their horses. If you don't like the picture I gave you then don't comment, that simple. Again, not trying to be rude, but I have a right to say I don't appreciate it. I am sure you are all nice people, but can you please not. Thanks.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

For someone who isn't trying to be rude you have been quite successful.

This is the Critique Section, people open it expecting to be able to say something about your horse, but unfortunately your pic, as people have explained does not allow that, so some folks were having fun, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh, I so wasn't going to post anything else. 

OP, you posted a picture of a pony in a field. You asked for opinions of her general conformation. Here is where you did it:



iamanequestrian said:


> HI know she has a higher backend than her front, but just give me your opinion on her confirmation in general. <3


Some people responded and pointed out that the picture was impossible to use for that purpose. You admitted that it was the only picture you had for the moment. Some other people made a light - and frankly quite funny - comment that your photo allowed them to confirm that it was a horse in a field. There was nothing, but _nothing_, rude in that post.

Throwing your toys out of the pram and flouncing about rights that people do or don't have to reply on a public, open forum is not a way to earn yourself a lot of respect. 

If, as you suggest they should have done, people had just not replied, then you would have either bumped up the post or felt aggrieved that no-one had answered. 

Lighten up, smile with the rest of us, feel happy about your shiny pony and get over it...


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree with the others. It's impossible to tell much from that picture besides the fact that she is a horse (or pony)... a very pretty one!


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

OP...seriously, stop swatting at the flies or they will not go away. Just sayin'. Was it rude, no but generally when someone finds a scab around here they will pick at it, as is the nature of message boards. Post some new pics or stop responding is my advise.


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

Listen guys, I clearly said that this is the best picture I can get right now. I'm sorry I don't have a camera! I spend my money on more important things for my horse. I though maybe somebody would have something to say about her confornmation. All I ask is if you don't have something worth saying to say then please, keep it to yourself. I know it is public and I understand you can't get much from the photo I have provided. I was not rude the slightest bit, I just kindly asked you not to.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

iamanequestrian said:


> All I ask is if you don't have something worth saying to say then please, keep it to yourself.


If that was the case, no one would've replied at all due to the photo, and you probably would've been equally offended by the lack of replies. What can you honestly expect us to say when we can't see the horse properly? There is nothing we can say, other than get better photos. If you can't, don't expect a critique.


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't mind if you can't say anything about the photo, I understand that. That does not invite you to crack jokes on my thread. I am not angry at anybody!


----------



## islansadi (Mar 27, 2012)

Ha  it's obvious that you're sooooo angry 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh, I know right!? I was never "snarky" at all. I was nice about everything I said!


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

iamanequestrian said:


> I don't mind if you can't say anything about the photo, I understand that. *That does not invite you to crack jokes on my thread.* I am not angry at anybody!


This is your thread yes, but it is a PUBLIC form. We all joke around on threads. By being rude you're just encouraging the jokes to keep coming, only making yourself sound worse and immature. JMHO.


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

That would be the opposite of immature. I don't mind you guys joking around, but what they said was not funny to me at all, so I kindly asked them not to. I never said we couldn't have fun!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

Your horse in your picture is so pretty!!! <3


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Take it easy, girlfriend! Life's too short to get offended by a harmless joke. :wink: 

You should hear what my farrier says about my draft horse. He calls him a "trampoline for fleas", among other things that aren't appropriate for a PG-rated forum. I think it's hilarious. :lol: You gotta learn to laugh at yourself (and your horse once in a while).


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

I know, I know. That one just offended me a little.


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

Haha.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Do you not like the fact your horse is, in fact, a horse?


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

paintsrule said:


> Do you not like the fact your horse is, in fact, a horse?


*chokes on cereal

:lol:


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

She didn't mean that your horse literally resembles an alligator. lol

I would have said, "What the... I _know_ I posted this on an alligator forum! What sort of black magic is this?!" :shock:


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

Because she is in fact a PONY!!! Great critique! Not.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I could give you a great critique if you gave me actual critique photos. But until then, I can't tell anything about her besides the fact that she's a horse. 

And seriously, why are we still on this topic? Obviously nothing we say will make her learn to take a joke.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

this thread cracks me up:lol:

OP, relax. Life is too short to take offense, If you didn't want a variety of comments you shouldn't post in public. 

Everyone else : now all my co-workers think I've lost my last marble, snickering to myself in my corner:lol:



> I would have said, "What the... I _know_ I posted this on an alligator forum! What sort of black magic is this?!"


:rofl:


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

Kayella! She is a PONY! I am sorry if you don't like it that I asked you not to say that, but just say okay and leave my PONY alone. Thanks.


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh yeah, I can take jokes..but it wasn't even funny at all. And you are the "clowns" around here?


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

You do realize being a pony doesn't make her any less of an equine which people commonly refer to as horses? She's 14.2 which just barely gives her the pony title. Lighten up! People here tend to lovingly refer to their horse sized equines as ponies and vice versa, no one is trying to-well I can't say belittle because you're looking for the "little" title- offend you or put down (**** another size pun! Swear I'm not trying) your lovely girl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What is the issue?

Would you rather someone said equine?

If you are so darn sensitive that you have to point out in capitals that you have a PONY, I truly wonder if you are old enough to have an account.

People call my 17hh Ben a pretty pony, they also used to call little 'Lena all of 13.2hh a pony, but she is in fact a Haflinger HORSE.

I've posted pics of my new mares and people look at the pics and say "Oh HE is nice" 

I don't get my panties in a bunch, it matters no a jot what others say, I know what they are and that is all that matters. If you are going to survive and make some friends here, I would suggest a sense of humor, and a thicker skin, or you are going to go crazy in short time


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Why hasn't this died yet??


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I dunno. Maybe because people like you keep posting to ask why it hasn't died?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Or cos people keep posting and answering why it hasn't died?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Hmmm, you have a point there, GH. I shall have to ponder on it and get back to you.

Cute EQUID, from what I can see of it. Not a good picture for a critique, though.:wink:


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok folks, this thread has run it's course. 

OP - if you would like a true conformation critique on your pony/horse, please post more appropriate photo's when you have the means to do so.
As you have seen, it is not possible to get any kind of an accurate critique on photo as unclear as the one that you have supplied.


----------

